# Smoke Fluid results;Any difference?



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

This has probably been asked many times on this forum; but with new products coming out all
the time; here we go again. Question: Can anybody say with facts that one brand is better than another in regards to volume of smoke produced? Sure would like your opinions. AFA my results: I have seen no difference but by no means have I tried them all. Larry


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the JT's Megasteam products great smoke output and a variety of smells to choose from. My personal fav is coal fired steamer, smells rather close.

Carl


----------

